# Power Pole on a tracker



## Jim (Mar 10, 2012)

I took these pictures last year in the Spring on my way to meet up with Captain Ahab and BassAddict for a weekend of fishing. I drove by a gas station and saw this boat with a power pole. I pulled in and talked to the owner for 20+ minutes about it and fishing and what not. He said he loved the power pole and will never be with out one again.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 10, 2012)

If I had a little bit bigger Tracker, I'd probably get a Talon. Just can't justify investing too much money into something I'm not planning to hold on to for a long time.

I'm sure I'd get plenty of weird looks at the launch.


----------

